# What's up with Navajo White?



## jackwashere (May 5, 2010)

Sale on interior paint at the local store. I wanted just plain white but all they had on sale was Navajo White. What's up with that? Is just plain white a little too intense for interior homes? I noticed Navajo White is the standard for interior paint colors.


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Simple white is a popular color for trim, but not for walls in my experience. People consider it too stark and impersonal, although it can be a good choice for people with a lot of art work or very colorful furniture. Navajo white, along with the many other shades of beige, remain popular because of their perceived warmth, and for people who are hesitant of having color in their homes (the majority, for legit and questionable reasons) it allows them to be 'daring' and retain a universal appeal.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Windows said:


> Simple white is a popular color for trim, but not for walls in my experience. People consider it too stark and impersonal, although it can be a good choice for people with a lot of art work or very colorful furniture. Navajo white, along with the many other shades of beige, remain popular because of their perceived warmth, and for people who are hesitant of having color in their homes (the majority, for legit and questionable reasons) it allows them to be 'daring' and retain a universal appeal.


 
navajo white daring, I like it.:laughing:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you like the look, Navajo White goes well with woodwork. My Benjamin Moore off-white color fan has something like 160 other possibilities though. Of the factory mixes, I have always liked atrium white or even super white. 

White, white strikes me as too stark and it shows dirt. Off whites have black, yellow, brown, sienna, burnt umber tints to them that makes them not so glaring.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Navajo, as well as many other factory mixed whites and colors are on sale to blow them out. They will no longer make any factory mixed colors, so these are clearance. You can get some really good prices on top of the line paints. That's Benjamin Moore of course. I've bought a few myself.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I think Joe hit the real reason - there getting rid of stock. I haven't used navaho in quite a while. Real popular 15 years ago here.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

My local BM store is selling gallons for 10 and quarts for 5, in every product line, and that's about 75% off original price. The selection is quite thin now but you can still find something useful for some project. I was told that even black will not be a factory made color in the future, which sucks. Has anyone else heard this? Store made blacks are not true black and don't ever dry hard enough to be durable.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I have heard it and I think the problem is BM has so many lines now it's taking up huge inventory space. I suspect after they shake out and eliminate some of the older lines, we might we a few fact. colors back. But will be a while.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

They were getting a lot of complaints from some of the Native American coalitions that were opposed to the name "Navajo White." You won't see any more paint lines with Indian references in them anymore.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

That is a fact. The Aztec Gold is a thing of the past. Iriqois Indigo is out too. Comanche Caramel will never be sold again because of the scalpings that took place at the S-W store in Texas. In fact, I think this is what started everything. Scalpings are just bad for business.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

And to make matters worse- scalpings were started by the Dutch- so no Dutch Boy for you!


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

What? Are the Aztecs bitc*ing now too? Talk about scalpings at SW, everytime I walk out of there I feel like I've been scalped, or at least got a serious haircut.


----------



## dogris (Dec 8, 2007)

According to Wikipedia: Navajo White derives its name from its similarity to the background color of the Navajo Nation flag.

Ben Moore started phasing out the factory redi-mix colors over 2 years ago. 
I don't like this turn of events one bit! :furious:
I liked the factory colors because:
(1) The uniformity of color from can to can and year to year. 
(2) I could return any unused quarts, gallons, or 5's for a refund. Can't do that now because it's all store tinted. 
(3) The exterior redi-mixes held up better and were more color-fast. This is especially true in the oil base dark colors.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

All this talk of scalpings reminds me of the time Idris and Temel took a trip out West.

Idris & Temel, renowned explorers from the Black Sea region, decided to head West during the 1870's.

They provisioned in St. Louis, the edge of the frontier at the time. They saw some indian scalps for sale at the trading post for $50 each. That was a chunk of change back then.

Idris & Temel got all of their supplies-camping gear, a pair of horses, groceries, weaponry, gps system, and headed out on horseback.

Everything went fine the first day and they made a nice camp on a bluff overlooking the Missouri river.

At the crack of dawn, Idris went outside the tent to drain the main vein and he noticed that the camp was surrounded by indians. He could see their red skin and long hair and could barely contain his excitement.

Idris raced back into the tent and woke up Temel, "Temel, wake up! We are rich."


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 20, 2012)

jsheridan said:


> My local BM store is selling gallons for 10 and quarts for 5, in every product line, and that's about 75% off original price. The selection is quite thin now but you can still find something useful for some project. I was told that even black will not be a factory made color in the future, which sucks. Has anyone else heard this? Store made blacks are not true black and don't ever dry hard enough to be durable.


Where is your local store? I didn't see or hear this in my local store (my closest store is actually in Pa), but yours might be close enough to me to drive down and take a look at what they have.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is the link Pucks, http://soltzpaint.com/, check the locations. They have one in Somers Point, Atlantic City, Sicklerville, and mine in Cape May Court House. I would call them first. I don't know if each store is holding that stock or it's been condensed into one. You can also get some great deals on product at Seashore Ace in Stone Harbor, as they're liquidating a lot of the stock factory colors and some, I believe, of the non-waterborne regal line. Where are you located by the way? Spend half the day at the beach and the other shopping paint, thumbs up!


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 20, 2012)

jsheridan said:


> Here is the link Pucks, http://soltzpaint.com/, check the locations. They have one in Somers Point, Atlantic City, Sicklerville, and mine in Cape May Court House. I would call them first. I don't know if each store is holding that stock or it's been condensed into one. You can also get some great deals on product at Seashore Ace in Stone Harbor, as they're liquidating a lot of the stock factory colors and some, I believe, of the non-waterborne regal line. Where are you located by the way? Spend half the day at the beach and the other shopping paint, thumbs up!


Thanks- I'm in Swedesboro; The Sicklerville store isn't very far from me, and actually neither are any of the shore stores for that matter. Sounds like it might be a good plan to go to the beach:thumbup:


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Isn't ANY color technically off white?


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

pucks101 said:


> Thanks- I'm in Swedesboro; The Sicklerville store isn't very far from me, and actually neither are any of the shore stores for that matter. Sounds like it might be a good plan to go to the beach:thumbup:


I talked to my guy Denny in Cape May CH today. The exterior stuff is 10 a gallon. The interior stuff, which they have much more of, isn't yet marked down but he said he'll take care of you if you come in. I'd call him first, tell I told you to call and see what you can work out. Come to the shore, stay a while, but not too long:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

Interior architectural colors have lightened up alot over the past 15 to 20 years. Our Navajo Wite (All companies will differ in color) used to be an interior standard but the demand for it dwindled. We now have it as a stock exterior color.

Paint companies usually offer an entire line on sale in all colors. One color = closeout.


----------

